# American thinking about going to Australia for a year to work and travel....



## varela9074 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hello!

Im looking to move to Australia on a work visa for a year. I wanted to know if anyone has done this b/4 or has any ideas of what to expect. I would love to go to Australia and just work and travel around the country for a year.

any ideas or helpful hints?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

varela9074 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Im looking to move to Australia on a work visa for a year. I wanted to know if anyone has done this b/4 or has any ideas of what to expect. I would love to go to Australia and just work and travel around the country for a year.
> 
> any ideas or helpful hints?


Hi varela9074, 

I know that a few of our members are going through this process but I've not done it myself since we came over on a permanent visa. If you search through the posts you'll find the others that are going through this 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## varela9074 (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks. i will search around!


----------

